# Ootd!



## in wonderland (Aug 1, 2010)

Outfit of the day - what are you wearing today? 







Very basic, but I was just running errands/walking the dog today.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 1, 2010)

White scoop tshirt, black pencil skirt, black silk sash.


----------



## in wonderland (Aug 1, 2010)

That sounds cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Just running errands again today.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 1, 2010)

Except the shoes, I own all of that^ Very cute.


----------



## in wonderland (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks! I saw a pair of black rhinestone Sperrys today at the mall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's just wrong, haha. 






Today - went to the mall to have my charm bracelet fixed. The guy did it for free!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 2, 2010)

That's cool, at one place here they do it free if it's from the same store.

Coral tunic, black leggings.


----------



## in wonderland (Aug 3, 2010)

Ohh, I have so many leggings but I never know what to wear them with! I'm just waiting for colder weather so I can wear them like thick tights w/ my tall boots!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 3, 2010)

I love mine with lightweight sweater dresses and cardigans. 

Little black dress today


----------



## in wonderland (Aug 5, 2010)

That idea sounds so cute and cozy - I should get some for fall!






Today - cooking, cleaning, gardening.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 7, 2010)

Blue tunic, silk sash around my waist, black textured leggings.


----------



## in wonderland (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been having lazy, stay-in-pajamas days. 

Everything you  post sounds cute - you should make a Polyvore account to post pictures!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks. Last time I tried using it it was being difficult.

Blue silk and lace tunic, grey sailor shorts.


----------

